# 93 Feet East raided HARD - Operation Condor



## ska invita (Dec 8, 2012)

Published on 8 Dec 2012

A major capital-wide crackdown by the Metropolitan Police on crimes relating to licensing issues has resulted in 173 arrests and 44 warrants executed over the past 24 hours.

Operation Condor, a co-ordinated operation across London from 8am Friday 7 December through to 8am Sunday 9 December, was run to combat those who flout licensing rules and will involve nearly 3,000 officers carrying out 800 activities.

One of largest individual operations involved 175 officers, including TSG, the Met helicopter and dog units, carrying out a raid on one of east London's most popular clubs, 93 Feet East, in Brick Lane, *as a result of intelligence suggesting Class A drug dealers were operating there.*

Police arrested 5 people on suspicion of possessing Class A drugs, and one on suspicion of being an illegal immigrant - all these persons are in custody at a central London police station.

In addition *two people were arrested on suspicion of being concerned in the supply of drugs*, one for being drunk and disorderly, and one for being the owner/occupier of premises being concerned in the supply drugs. All these persons are in custody at a central London police station.

The club was closed by police as a result of evidence recovered during the operation.

On Saturday the latest figures from Operation Condor showed that a total of 2487 licensed premises had been visited, and 236 offences disclosed during the course these visits. 18 venues were closed down. Police have also seized 35 kilos of non-duty paid tobacco, 5 counterfeit iPhones, 200 suspected stolen phones. 173 people have been arrested for offences including theft, drugs burglary, robbery, possession of offensive weapons and immigration offences.

By the conclusion of the operation on Sunday, officers will have been out in force in every borough across London proactively targeting a wide variety of licensing offences - from benefit fraud and the illegal trade in scrap metal to selling of knives, alcohol and cigarettes to under-age customers.

Tactics utilized included: deploying hundreds of volunteer police cadets to conduct test purchase operations at off licenses and shops; carrying out sex worker card patrols and visits to brothels and massage parlours; plain clothes operations to target unlicensed mini cab firms and taxi touts; enforcement of no drinking zones and passive drug dog operations around key transport hubs.

A number of partner agencies including Transport for London, local authorities, Trading Standards, United Kingdom Border Agency and Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs assisted with the different activities taking place.

Met Police Commander Mak Chishty, lead for the operation, said: "Yet again we have seen Operation Condor bring in excellent results from our concerted efforts involving thousands of officers being deployed all over London over the past two days.

"Licensing impacts upon everyday community life - in our shops and supermarkets this means people do not sell knives, harmful substances or alcohol to young people; in our pubs and clubs it means that alcohol is sold and consumed in a responsible way, on our roads it means that vehicles, such as taxis are properly licensed and safe.

"These are just some examples of how licensing affects all of our daily activities, and we will continue to commit resources to this and work extremely hard with our partners to tackle these areas in the future."

Operation Condor is one of the Met's 'big wing' operations, which target specific crime types with large amounts of police resources over a concentrated period of time, and the latest operation was the third Condor to run this year.

The first Condor at the start of February, 2012, resulted in 420 arrests and 4,896 licensed premises being visited, with 658 breaches identified. The second Condor at the end of June, 2012, saw 320 arrests, 5,487 licensed premises visited and 829 offences reported or processed.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 8, 2012)

all that for 2 dealers.... i wonder how much that little operation cost?

Excuse thread spelling mistake - should read Feet on Feat!!


----------



## 8115 (Dec 8, 2012)

Not condoning it, but 2 dealers is at one club. Presumably it's quite hard to catch dealers.

Personally I tend to approve of liscensing enforcement. However you do it, it all adds up. It might not look like much but these kinds of things are what keep security searching properly ie for weapons, keep staff alert to good health and safety practises like not blocking fire exits.

Just, there's more to it.

I don't know.  Maybe it would be better if they worked with the premises.  But that's not really going to happen and would probably be incredibly inefficient.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 8, 2012)

ska invita said:


> all that for 2 dealers


 
And a drunk and disorderly - got to make sure that sort of thing is stamped out.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 8, 2012)

8115 said:


> Personally I tend to approve of liscensing enforcement. However you do it, it all adds up. It might not look like much but these kinds of things are what keep security searching properly ie for weapons, keep staff alert to good health and safety practises like not blocking fire exits.


 
That's the sort of thing licensing inspections are for isn't it? One inspector and a magistrate if necessary.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 8, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> And a drunk and disorderly - got to make sure that sort of thing is stamped out.


probably provoked- there's nothing like having 100 pumped up cops charging at you to get you in a disorderly mood


----------



## 8115 (Dec 8, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That's the sort of thing licensing inspections are for isn't it? One inspector and a magistrate if necessary.


 
I think inspections usually take place while the premises are closed.  I've never seen one being done in 15 years.  I'm not sure I've ever heard of one.

And, liscensed premises are potentially dangerous areas due to numbers/ alcohol, all that.  I think the police probably get a bit frustrated.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 8, 2012)

8115 said:


> Not condoning it, but 2 dealers is at one club. Presumably it's quite hard to catch dealers.
> 
> Personally I tend to approve of liscensing enforcement. However you do it, it all adds up. It might not look like much but these kinds of things are what keep security searching properly ie for weapons, keep staff alert to good health and safety practises like not blocking fire exits.
> 
> ...



i see where you're coming from and good to be reasonable, but i dont think your argument adds up.

-this makes zero difference to the amount of dealers in clubs in London. 2 fairly low level dealers have been caught. Minor. If they are seriously interested in stopping drugs they go up the food chain. Most drugs in clubs are run in tandem with bouncers - certainly was like that back in the day. 

-you don't need 100 coppers raiding you to get you up to speed on health and safety, just takes once serious threat from one person from the relevant body


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 8, 2012)

ska invita said:


> 2487 licensed premises had been visited


 
Is that since Friday?  If so, that's very impressive.  Shame they put so much effort and money into things like this, though.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 8, 2012)

Also maybe it's deterrence.

Or they hate hipsters.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 8, 2012)

8115 said:


> I think inspections usually take place while the premises are closed. I've never seen one being done in 15 years. I'm not sure I've ever heard of one.
> 
> And, liscensed premises are potentially dangerous areas due to numbers/ alcohol, all that. I think the police probably get a bit frustrated.


i didnt get what you meant,police frustrated how?

Ive heard of two similar raids in the jungle era (94), Astoria and ORange at the Hippodrome - 1 am music off, lights on, everyone up against the wall, hands on their head and searched, let out one by one or arrested.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 8, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Is that since Friday? If so, that's very impressive. Shame they put so much effort and money into things like this, though.


Its Hulk HOgans TOTAL (CUNT) POLICING probably. 2487 licensed premises sounds incredible to me...how many licensed premises are there?


----------



## 8115 (Dec 8, 2012)

ska invita said:


> -you don't need 100 coppers raiding you to get you up to speed on health and safety, just takes once serious threat from one person from the relevant body


 
I think it's probably quite effective.

But yeah, probably not nice for anyone getting caught up in it.  Not nice working in an atmosphere where a load of people are off their heads though eiher.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 8, 2012)

All that really, for two dealers?! Surprised they didn't raid some pirates too tbh as they're usually quick to go down the radio - venues - drugs & organised crime route!


----------



## 8115 (Dec 8, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Its Hulk HOgans TOTAL (CUNT) POLICING probably. 2487 licensed premises sounds incredible to me...how many licensed premises are there?


 
Including off liscences?  Across London?  Maybe 20,000 at a guess.  More?


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 8, 2012)

ska invita said:


> i didnt get what you meant,police frustrated how?
> 
> Ive heard of two similar raids in the jungle era (94), Astoria and ORange at the Hippodrome - 1 am music off, lights on, everyone up against the wall, hands on their head and searched, let out one by one or arrested.


I was at Labrynth (sic) in Feb 93 when exactly that happened. Other raves too, but I remember that night cos it was my birthday and there was about 20 of us. Awesome session at mine after


----------



## 8115 (Dec 8, 2012)

ska invita said:


> i didnt get what you meant,police frustrated how?


 
I think maybe the police associate a lot of crime with licensing failures (I mean licensing is meant to prevent crime so that's understandable). So they get frustrated with lack of action by other licensing authorities. /speculation

I hate the idea of dogs at transport hubs though. I really think that's intrusive.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 8, 2012)

8115 said:


> Including off liscences? Across London? Maybe 20,000 at a guess. More?


ah yeah of course, i wasnt thinking of off licenses


----------



## 8115 (Dec 8, 2012)

I want to know the answer now


----------



## ska invita (Dec 8, 2012)

8115 said:


> I hate the idea of dogs at transport hubs though. I really think that's intrusive.


definitely. im clean with nothing to hide, but when i see sniffer dogs at stations and people cooing at them i get violent thoughts about all involved


----------



## 8115 (Dec 8, 2012)

I just watched the video.

Jesus christ 

Dogs die in hot cars (or something like that).


----------



## ska invita (Dec 8, 2012)

I hope 93 feet keep their license....i dont think the management can be held liable over a couple of dealers, unless theres evidence they allowed it


----------



## ska invita (Dec 8, 2012)

8115 said:


> I just watched the video.
> 
> Jesus christ


 this in not a health and safety visit! looking again its about 200 cops i reckon


----------



## harpo (Dec 8, 2012)

8115 said:


> I think maybe the police associate a lot of crime with licensing failures (I mean licensing is meant to prevent crime so that's understandable). So they get frustrated with lack of action by other licensing authorities. /speculation
> 
> I hate the idea of dogs at transport hubs though. I really think that's intrusive.


I've lost count of the number of mild-mannered tokers I know who've been collared by them.  It is intrusive and futile.  Big wow you've caught somebody with an eighth.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 8, 2012)

ska invita said:


> this in not a health and safety visit! looking again its about 200 cops i reckon


 
And not just, like, hi, can we have a look around.  They make the Navy Seals who caught Bin Laden look like a bunch of mums on fit camp.  Where do they keep all those vans when they're not using them?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2012)

harpo said:


> I've lost count of the number of mild-mannered tokers I know who've been collared by them. It is intrusive and futile. Big wow you've caught somebody with an eighth.


camden tube station


----------



## Superdupastupor (Dec 9, 2012)

xmas  bonus


----------



## laptop (Dec 9, 2012)

8115 said:


> I think maybe the police associate a lot of crime with licensing failures


 
Haven't the licensing laws been rewritten precisely in order that "we don't like the look of this crowd" can be reported as a "licensing" matter?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2012)

Superdupastupor said:


> xmas bonus


i read that Met moral is at rock bottom because of Total Policing: staff cuts, lots of compulsory overtime, extra work, leave cancelled, no extra pay etc. Supposedly they're at cracking point!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 9, 2012)

ska invita said:


> i read that Met moral is at rock bottom because of Total Policing: staff cuts, lots of compulsory overtime, extra work, leave cancelled, no extra pay etc. Supposedly they're at cracking point!


We can only hope


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not sure when their cuts really kick in, but i have a vague memory that they're taking a pretty big hit - bigger than some other public services. My brain is a sieve and i can't remember the details, but if theres any prolonged period of civil unrest in the near future (not unlikely if you look at the continent) it will be interesting to see how the Met hold up.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 9, 2012)

Yup... though will be still thugs in uniform ( ya can earn more than working for the state from ur local Pound store)
I'm hearing in general of more 'police presence' around London.... or are they bored?
Gonna be over there next week... and wondering wtf is goin on?


----------



## kenny g (Dec 9, 2012)

Word on the  thin blue line street is that this is yet more figure chasing by top brass. Lots of the visits will have been a local safer neighbourhood copper putting his head around an Offie's window and saying hi.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 9, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> I was at Labrynth (sic) in Feb 93 when exactly that happened. Other raves too, but I remember that night cos it was my birthday and there was about 20 of us. Awesome session at mine after


 
i always thought that was because the right erm "incentive" to Stoke Newington nick hadn't been made that week.

didn't realise it was a wider crack down.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 9, 2012)

harpo said:


> I've lost count of the number of mild-mannered tokers I know who've been collared by them.  It is intrusive and futile.  Big wow you've caught somebody with an eighth.



That's exactly why they do it. It's an easy way of boosting their crime statistics


----------



## Supine (Dec 9, 2012)

Jeez, that video is mental. I've not been for a few years but it always seemed like a decent enough club. It's like a James Bond raid on a megalomaniac with a death ray!


----------



## Mapped (Dec 9, 2012)

I've not been there for an absolute age. Have they given it a proper license these days? When I went it used to finish at 1am

They should have gone to the other place over the other side of the road for the drugs bust, I used to have no trouble getting hold of stuff in there.


----------



## zenie (Dec 9, 2012)

What's the difference between 'being concerned with the supply of class a drugs' and 'intent to supply'? 

Does seem pretty heavy handed, I used to go there in about 2001, had some good times but I wouldn't have said it was a MASSIVELY druggy club 

What night was on?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2012)

zenie said:


> Does seem pretty heavy handed, I used to go there in about 2001, had some good times but I wouldn't have said it was a MASSIVELY druggy club


Definitely. What club doesnt have a couple of dealers in it?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 10, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Definitely. What club doesnt have a couple of dealers in it?


 
The ones with all the fighting outside?


----------



## JWH (Dec 10, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Its Hulk HOgans TOTAL (CUNT) POLICING probably. 2487 licensed premises sounds incredible to me...how many licensed premises are there?


 
At first glance, you would have thought they meant premises licensed to sell alcohol, but I think they might be meaning premises that are licensed to do an activity that you need a licence for when you read this:

"By the conclusion of the operation on Sunday, officers will have been out in force in every borough across London proactively targeting a wide variety of licensing offences - from benefit fraud and the illegal trade in scrap metal to selling of knives, alcohol and cigarettes to under-age customers.

Tactics utilized included: deploying hundreds of volunteer police cadets to conduct test purchase operations at off licenses and shops; carrying out sex worker card patrols and visits to brothels and massage parlours; plain clothes operations to target unlicensed mini cab firms and taxi touts; enforcement of no drinking zones and passive drug dog operations around key transport hubs."

I'm not an expert but presumably there aren't many places that are licensed to sell alcohol and are also brothels/knife retailers/minicab operators...? Just a guess.


----------



## ringo (Dec 10, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Ive heard of two similar raids in the jungle era (94), Astoria and ORange at the Hippodrome - 1 am music off, lights on, everyone up against the wall, hands on their head and searched, let out one by one or arrested.


 
I was at a jungle club mid 90's that got raided like that, can't even remember what club it was in tbh. Never seen so many baggies flying into the darkest corners . Seem to remember they were a bit late turning up & most had already consumed anything they'd brought so plenty of punters off their noggins just laughing at the filth.


----------



## Garek (Dec 10, 2012)

Divisive Cotton said:


> That's exactly why they do it. It's an easy way of boosting their crime statistics


 


Juking the stats!

And as others have said on this thread, I doubt high level Class A dealers are standing around in nightclubs.


----------



## plurker (Dec 10, 2012)

zenie said:


> What's the difference between 'being concerned with the supply of class a drugs' and 'intent to supply'?


Not sure, there's 2 other 'offences' listend on CPS site too at a guess the 'concerned in' could apply to someone brokering the deal, so not actually in possession, nor purchasing...

supplying a controlled drug - s.4(3)(a) of the Act;
being concerned in a supply - s.4(3)(b) of the Act;
offering to supply - s.4(3)(a) of the Act;
being concerned in an offer to supply - s.4(3)(c) of the Act.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2012)

supposedly 93 Feet East is open as usual (despite the polive saying it is now closed)... what a bunch of timewasters.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 10, 2012)

ska invita said:


> definitely. im clean with nothing to hide, but when i see sniffer dogs at stations and people cooing at them i get violent thoughts about all involved


I once cooed at a sniffer dog at Plaistow tube. The little bastard sat down in front of me. 

Got stopped, searched, and described in the search form as "stocky".


----------



## Greebo (Dec 10, 2012)

fogbat said:


> I once cooed at a sniffer dog at Plaistow tube. The little bastard sat down in front of me.
> 
> Got <snip> described in the search form as "stocky".


Tbf you're no long streak of piss.


----------



## drachir (Dec 11, 2012)

The police also accidentally went into The Brickhouse next door, and got a load of people at their work Christmas party to put their hands on the tables before realising it wasn't part of 93 Feet East. 



N1 Buoy said:


> I've not been there for an absolute age. Have they given it a proper license these days? When I went it used to finish at 1am


 
Nope, still closes at 1/2. They sometimes get a late license for one off events.



ska invita said:


> supposedly 93 Feet East is open as usual (despite the polive saying it is now closed)... what a bunch of timewasters.


 
Yeah, it was open on Saturday.



ska invita said:


> I hope 93 feet keep their license....i dont think the management can be held liable over a couple of dealers, unless theres evidence they allowed it


 
It's probably got the most invasive searches of anywhere I've been. Takes ages to get in even when it's empty, because the bouncers search literally everyone.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 11, 2012)

drachir said:


> It's probably got the most invasive searches of anywhere I've been. Takes ages to get in even when it's empty, because the bouncers search literally everyone.


talking of invasiveness...2012 has also been the year of the photo ID to get in...people going clubbing with passports...its fucked up. I think East Village and Cable are two venues that have photo ID or no entry policies to some extent.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 11, 2012)

ska invita said:


> talking of invasiveness...2012 has also been the year of the photo ID to get in...people going clubbing with passports...its fucked up. I think East Village and Cable are two venues that have photo ID or no entry policies to some extent.


That's fucking nuts, I never get carded these days. You sure they aren't just clubs frequented by a lot of people who are/look under 25? Easier to have a blanket policy than to train the door staff after all.


----------



## Corax (Dec 11, 2012)

With that number of filth piling into such a small space, I have visions of the ones at the back looking apologetic as they tried to find room. _ "Scuse me sarge" "Coming through" "Can you nudge up a bit at the back?"_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2012)

ska invita said:


> talking of invasiveness...2012 has also been the year of the photo ID to get in...people going clubbing with passports...its fucked up. I think East Village and Cable are two venues that have photo ID or no entry policies to some extent.


 
Following the estimable mid-00s lead of Croydon's Black Sheep Bar


----------



## ska invita (Dec 11, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> That's fucking nuts, I never get carded these days. You sure they aren't just clubs frequented by a lot of people who are/look under 25? Easier to have a blanket policy than to train the door staff after all.


i think its more to do with crime as they take a scan of the name and picture...they did that at cable once for sure, and have heard the same at East Village (but ive been in both since and got in with just a debit card at Cable and nothing at East Village, but you hear it and see it on flyers etc)


----------



## ska invita (Jan 16, 2013)

*BUMP*
Tower Hamlets council have revoked 93 Feet Easts license after all this  something very fishy going on i reckon...possible stitch up
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...police-arrest-nine-in-drugs-raid-8453174.html


----------



## Dan U (Jan 16, 2013)

If that's what the mayor wants, that's what happens in tower Hamlets unfortunately


----------



## drachir (Jan 17, 2013)

Luftur Rahman is a fucking cunt.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 17, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Following the estimable mid-00s lead of Croydon's Black Sheep Bar


 
Black sheep bar is actually a fingerprint, you give them a thumbprint, and they scan you're photo ID and link them on a database..... You get scanned in and out.

I think the database is linked with other pubs/clubs and the police in croydon.

I used to go a lot, but haven't been back since they introduced that.


----------



## Fruitloop (Jan 17, 2013)

That's mental. No way would I get fingerprinted to go anywhere.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 23, 2013)

Fruitloop said:


> That's mental. No way would I get fingerprinted to go anywhere.


unless you get pulled on the street
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...-identify-suspects-on-the-street-8459729.html


----------



## paolo (Jan 28, 2013)

ska invita said:


> *BUMP*
> Tower Hamlets council have revoked 93 Feet Easts license after all this  something very fishy going on i reckon...possible stitch up
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...police-arrest-nine-in-drugs-raid-8453174.html



Stitch up was my first thoughts too.

License revoked before the suspects are even tried, never mind proven to have a management link?


----------



## laptop (Jan 28, 2013)

paolo said:


> Stitch up was my first thoughts too.
> 
> License revoked before the suspects are even tried, never mind proven to have a management link?


 
Watch for a mega-restauraunt development by one of Mayor Rahman's backers...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 29, 2013)

Operation Condor, as a name for a police operation, has some rather unfortunate connotations. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Condor


----------

